# Yellow jackets and cat food



## Janz

Is there any way to keep yellow jackets away from the cat food I put out for a feral and stray cat? Today there were 3 buzzing around the stray and landing on the food he was eating. He didn't seem bothered but I tried to shoo them away without success. Do the wasps prefer certain types of food (beef, poultry or seafood)? Should I switch to dry food?


----------



## Saly

I have seen this also, along with the ants, anyone have any suggestions?
Sally


----------



## Myulchee

Try dry food instead. They may be less attracted to it. 

Yes, wasps and yellowjackets are attracted to meat and probably wet food too. We put out some raw sushi tuna once, and a large wasp or hornet (don't really know) used its mouth to saw off a massive piece of it then flew away with it. 

It looked like a flying piece of meat just hovering away into the distance.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Wow the yellow jacket part i dont know. Ive seen them land on food but assumed it was for the moisture. But sounds like hornet and bee eat meat! Fascinating!

I put heavy bowls in a pie plate and fill pie plate with water. There are ant proof bowl on the market too. They really do work. We have some we use in our TNR group. Google ant free cat / dog bowls and it should come up. There is even a Utube on one of them from the US manufacturer explaining how it works. I posted it a couple years ago. On my phone so cant post url.


----------



## Saly

Just ordered an ant free bowl from Amazon, only $12 thought I would give it a try. The reviews said it worked, but was very big, I think I will just put her own bowls in the two compartments, worht a try.
Sally


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Give us a review when you use it. Which manufacturer make the bowl you bought?


----------



## Saly

It is Bergan ant free pet bowl. Will let you know!
Sally


----------



## Whaler

here are a couple of cheap, easy to make yellow jacket traps you can place in the vicinity of the food - 

TLC Home "Make a Simple Yellow Jacket Trap"


AOJ Outdoors Tip - Eliminate Yellow Jackets With This Non-Toxic Homemade Yellow Jacket Trap!


----------



## Janz

Whaler-
Thanks for the links. Have you tried either one? I don't think I'm going to try and kill them. The cats don't seem bothered and yellow jackets are beneficial because they eat other insects. But if they become more numerous then I'll try your first link.


----------



## Whaler

Janz said:


> Whaler-
> Thanks for the links. Have you tried either one? I don't think I'm going to try and kill them. The cats don't seem bothered and yellow jackets are beneficial because they eat other insects. But if they become more numerous then I'll try your first link.



no, i have never needed to use it.

now, if it worked with flies i would be making them in large quantities.


----------

